# Maximum LTVs on tracker mover products



## Brendan Burgess (12 Mar 2014)

ptsb has a maximum LTV of 125% on their tracker mover product i.e. the LTV of the new mortgage must not exceed 125%

ptsb requires a 10% deposit on the new house price

AIB and BoI have a maximum of 175%.  Unfortunately, they have given very few other details. 

Let's look at some examples of how this works.



 Existing mortgage| €200k|€200k|€150k
House value|€100k |€100k|€100k
Current LTV|200%|200%|150%
|
Buy a house for |€200k |€200k|€200k
Deposit|€20k|€60k|€20k
New mortgage| €280k|€240k|€230k
New LTV |140%|120%|115%
ptsb| no|yes|yes
AIB|yes|yes|yes So if you are in deep negative equity, you will need to have  a fair amount of cash to put towards the purchase of a new house if you are with ptsb. You will not need as much with AIB. 

If you are in moderate negative equity, you will probably need only around 10% of the purchase price of the new house in cash.


----------

